# Hi. Trying to find IVF clinic that treats women aged 46 and considering egg donation



## Willow2021 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi. I was glad to find this message board through the Donor Conception Network.

I'm 42 years old and married to a 46-year-old woman. We live in London. We have one daughter conceived through IVF three years ago, using my egg. We've been trying for a sibling using embryos created from my wife's eggs and then one of my remaining embryos. Two FETs from my wife's embryos were BFN, two more embryos were considered unsuitable to transfer and the FET from my embryo also failed. (All eggs were collected three years ago, fertilised and frozen). We both have very low AMH. Currently we have no remaining embryos and no sperm left, so we're having to start from scratch. We’re trying to find an IVF clinic who will agree to treat my wife using her own eggs but we’re finding this almost impossible because of her age. We’re also seriously considering egg donation. I have several questions on these topics but I’ll post them in the relevant areas of the message board.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI there,
I think you might struggle to find a clinic to treat you with own eggs at 46, the statistics are very low at this age, I think most clinics would have a cut off. Have a look at the London Womens clinic, they do state they treat women over 40 but don't go into specifics. Egg donation or embryo adoption might be the most cost effective way if you are starting from scratch, I hear that CARE fertility have good results from over 40's too.

I wish you both all the luck with your decision.


----------



## Willow2021 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks very much, Artypants. We'll look into CARE fertility and see if they can help us.


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I highly recommend trying Create fertility. We have two boys from them and have seen that a lot of their patients are in the 40+ category. We were attracted to them by their low drug ethos and this seems to get the best out of low amh/response patients. Feel like I should point out that we were 30's and responded fine to treatment but we were very aware that we weren't their typical patient demographic and found it funny how they never seemed to quite know what to do/make of us when we first started there in 2016! Good luck x


----------

